# Sears Clearance TivoHD $150



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Just was at my local Sears in Ithaca NY. They had the TivoHD on clearance for $149.97 (or something like that). They had 8 in stock plus I assume they would sell the display. I believe prices that end in 7 are true clearances. I have been told in the past that is how they denote to the sales associates how a product is being treated. I would have bought one, but I have no use. I thought about buying them all to ebay, but don't care for the hassle.
Josh

EDIT: Anyone else seeing something similar?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

If this is true everywhere, it sucks for those of us who bought ours @ $199.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Sears has had these on clearance for quite some time now. Just about all locations are completely cleared out; if you can find one, you're lucky.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Sears has had these on clearance for quite some time now. Just about all locations are completely cleared out; if you can find one, you're lucky.


Two things. 1. I have not seen any reports less than $199, but I may have missed them. 2. The pricing at $199 has been going on for far too long (many months if I remember correctly) to be just clearing out stock. I haven't quite figured it out. This however seems to be different as the Ithaca Sears never had any in stock when I went after finding out that they were being sold for $199. Now they have them in stock at $150. It just doesn't make sense, but I definitely believe Sears is going to stop selling the TivoHD soon here (maybe they will bring in the XL or something). There is almost no way they are not selling near cost at $150, and it doesn't make sense to sell it at one store for $150 if others are going to still be selling it (they would ship it to the others).

Just my $0.02. I have tried hard to find someone to buy it for but my family is putting off moving to the HD Tivos for now just to save money (sister things they will offer service transfer and parents just don't want to spend the money right now).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

There have been several previous reports of people picking them up at Sears for $150 -- always floor models. This is not news.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> There have been several previous reports of people picking them up at Sears for $150 -- always floor models. This is not news.


But these were not floor models. These were new. Since nobody else has reported picking up new models for $150, I'd say it's news.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

These dropped to 150 at the end of April or beginning of May. It has been mentioned at least on the SD and FW forums. Also many are able to get the floor model for 99.99 or so. My local Sears is out or I probably would have made the jump back to Tivo from Directivo.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

The hard drive is too small on the TIVO HD if you're going to record HD. You will run out of disk space very quickly. You'll wind up spending at least another $75 - $150 for an external hard drive.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Nah just upgrade the drive or even better build a home server and have the Tivo dump everything to it every night.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

innocentfreak said:


> Nah just upgrade the drive or even better build a home server and have the Tivo dump everything to it every night.


I have a home server, just how do I get my Tivo to "dump" everything to it every night?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

browse here and look into the various programs there such as kmttg and pytivo.

there is also a thread on it here.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

A home server will cost more than an external drive. I can utilize the existing drive and an external drive at the same time. If I upgrade the internal drive, then I've got an extra unused drive after the upgrade.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

shwru980r said:


> A home server will cost more than an external drive. I can utilize the existing drive and an external drive at the same time. If I upgrade the internal drive, then I've got an extra unused drive after the upgrade.


True but if you are going to be upgrading multiple Tivos like I would be then the server makes sense. Unlimited expansion possibilities is just one of the perks not to mention having things like duplication on in case a hard drive fails. Another is the fact the external drive isn't paired with the Tivo. Also you can pretty cheaply build a home server these days especially if you have old computers sitting around.

I would probably in the long run upgrade the Tivos after I got the server with enough space.


----------



## socalgman (Dec 29, 2007)

steve614 said:


> If this is true everywhere, it sucks for those of us who bought ours @ $199.


I saw this deal pop up around 3 weeks ago. It is now down to $99.

forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=1299297


----------



## pj1016 (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought a TivoHD at Sears for $150 about six weeks ago. oh, and it was not a display model...

HTH,

pj


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just picked one up at the Ithaca NY Sears (thanks for the heads up). I called ahead and they said they were $148.97. When they checked me out it came up at $137.97, I almost bought 2 . Anyway it looked like they have about a dozen left.


----------



## BrianMI (May 18, 2009)

I love the ebay idea. My wife is great at selling stuff there. Think I'll run out to the three Sears by me and see if they have any left. If dave13077 got one them maybe I can too.


----------



## Psipher (Dec 21, 2004)

For those unable to find them at Sears the price on Amazon has been dropping all day long...currently at $214 (as of 3:30pm PST)


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Psipher said:


> For those unable to find them at Sears the price on Amazon has been dropping all day long...currently at $214 (as of 3:30pm PST)


Just bought it at Amazon for $214.98 (no tax, no shipping cost). So now they can mark it down further and you can thank me!

I called three local Sears stores and none had it. One remembered it being on sale for $189. What a pain trying to call a local Sears store! Call a local number, go through a voice automation system and end up talking to a national representative who has to transfer you to the specific store to find out what you want. Kind of glad I'm dealing with Amazon after all.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah I wish Sears offered a way online to look up local stores or they could tell you in the store if other stores had it. I stopped by one Sears this weekend and they had the display only which they said didn't work. He was too busy surfing Amazon to check to see if any other store had any.

Oh well I just keep telling myself this is a sign to wait for Series 4 or the new Directivos.


----------



## jamhart (May 17, 2004)

It is now $209.98 on Amazon.


----------



## tomhayes (May 14, 2009)

I ordered one of these on Thursday at $249. Amazon discontinued their price adjustment policy so I called to ask if there was a restocking fee because I no longer want to purchase items like this from them unless the offer price adjustments for some period of time (and pointed out that Walmart/Target/Sears all do it in to.)

They ended up making a one time exception and refunding me $40 dollars. 

It's worth a shot if you purchased on from Amazon recently.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

tomhayes said:


> I ordered one of these on Thursday at $249. Amazon discontinued their price adjustment policy so I called to ask if there was a restocking fee because I no longer want to purchase items like this from them unless the offer price adjustments for some period of time (and pointed out that Walmart/Target/Sears all do it in to.)
> 
> They ended up making a one time exception and refunding me $40 dollars.
> 
> It's worth a shot if you purchased on from Amazon recently.


Yeah, I just got my (Amazon) price adjusted from 214.98 to 209.98. I had only ordered it an hour or two earlier. I think they will normally do this as long as it's actually being bought from Amazon rather than one of their "partners". You can also cancel and re-order. But in either case you have to act before it has reached the point of being shipped.


----------



## tomhayes (May 14, 2009)

dlfl said:


> Yeah, I just got my (Amazon) price adjusted from 214.98 to 209.98. I had only ordered it an hour or two earlier. I think they will normally do this as long as it's actually being bought from Amazon rather than one of their "partners". You can also cancel and re-order. But in either case you have to act before it has reached the point of being shipped.


Mine arrived on Friday.I was going to return it to Amazon and purchase it again. Probably would have still saved a little money. But they saw the light when I told them I would probably not purchase an items over the size of a book from them again in the future.

Since I am a prime member and order quite a bit of stuff they gave me a price adjustment


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

tomhayes said:


> Mine arrived on Friday.I was going to return it to Amazon and purchase it again. Probably would have still saved a little money. But they saw the light when I told them I would probably not purchase an items over the size of a book from them again in the future.
> 
> Since I am a prime member and order quite a bit of stuff they gave me a price adjustment


Amazon is losing some of its gloss in my eyes. I had to call them (actually have them call me) three times on this order. Twice I got people whose speech I had a lot of trouble understanding. There is no "balance sheet" where you can look at what amounts have been charged against a gift card balance. You have to trust them (or go through each of your past orders and add them up). After I got my price adjusted down, I noticed the charge to my gift card balance had NOT been adjusted down. Thus another call to be told "sorry" that will not be adjusted until the order actually ships. Gee, maybe they need to get a computer system to handle some of this stuff, do you think?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Just a quick note Sears.com added Tivo back to their website. It is showing 299.99 online but it does offer the option now for store pickup. The advantage with this is you can now browse to see if any stores have any in stock. It is still in beta so it may not be 100% accurate. 

I found a store an hour away with 5 so now the dilemma is do I buy them or just wait out the new Directivo launch with the possibility Series 4 may be out by then.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

Like I said I just bought mine last week for $137.97 at the Sears store in Ithaca NY. I just searched that store on the Sears website and it says there are 8 left. But when I put it in the cart it says the price is around $284 (some sort of 15&#37; discount). I am going to try to call the store today and see what they say the price is. If it in fact went back to $299 I guess I should have bought a few last week. I will report back if I give them a call.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Would be interesting to know what computer algorithm is setting the HD price at Amazon. AFAIK it was only at the price I paid, $209.98, for a few hours on May 18th. It was up above $250 the next morning and is now above $240.

Also I took the free shipping with an estimated delivery of something like June 5th. But it was actually delivered on 21 May.


----------



## ArcticGabe (Dec 27, 2001)

Just came back from the Sears store at Fairlane Mall in Dearborn (S.E. Michigan). They said they had 4 in stock, selling for $148.97, so I picked one up. I guess that means now they have 3 left.

Also, I checked online, and the Adrian, MI store also shows that they have 4 left in stock.

I asked them if they could match the price from the Ithica, NY store and they said that for clearance items, each Sears store drops their prices based on how old the stock is at that store, so they will not price match other Sears stores for clearance items.


----------



## Squeege96 (May 1, 2006)

Just picked up a TiVo HD for $89 in Richmond. I checked online, and their site said that there were none in any surrounding stores. On a whim, I stopped by there on my way home from work and Voila! There was an HD unit display model, with remote, but no power cord or manual. They were asking for $100, but I worked it to under $90 (I have a spare cord at home.)

YEAH! - I have FiOS being installed Saturday, so this unit is just in time to get installed!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Squeege96 said:


> Just picked up a TiVo HD for $89 in Richmond. I checked online, and their site said that there were none in any surrounding stores. On a whim, I stopped by there on my way home from work and Voila! There was an HD unit display model, with remote, but no power cord or manual. They were asking for $100, but I worked it to under $90 (I have a spare cord at home.)
> 
> YEAH! - I have FiOS being installed Saturday, so this unit is just in time to get installed!


Nice....can't beat if for 90 bucks!


----------



## Squeege96 (May 1, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Nice....can't beat if for 90 bucks!


Considering the insane amount that I forked over for my first Series3 three years ago, I figure it all evens out...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Squeege96 said:


> Considering the insane amount that I forked over for my first Series3 three years ago, I figure it all evens out...


I hear you...I, too, was an early adopter/sucker. Bought mine Sept. 12, the day they came out.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

My local sears doesn't have any in stock, but they told me they could order one for $199. That's definitely better than the current Amazon price of $247.

I'm in a quandary now, order from Sears, search around for the $150 deal, or track the Amazon pricing!!


----------



## Squeege96 (May 1, 2006)

shady said:


> My local sears doesn't have any in stock, but they told me they could order one for $199. That's definitely better than the current Amazon price of $247.
> 
> I'm in a quandary now, order from Sears, search around for the $150 deal, or track the Amazon pricing!!


Personally, I'd keep looking. I know that some people have had success looking at the Sears Website to see what inventory is there, but I am not sure that is 100% foolproof - I checked online, and the Sears near me didn't list any, but I went anyway and found the demo.

Either way, goodluck!


----------



## DinoBambino (Nov 19, 2003)

You can quickly search all of the Sears stores in your area by using the Sears Outlet website: http://www.searsoutlet.com.

I found a Tivo for $89 in my area yesterday. The website said "new", but it was actually a display model with no accessories.

It appears that item availability is refreshed nightly. The Tivo I purchased was not on the website today.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I just cleaned out the Sears in Merrillville, IN. Online said they had none in stock, but they had one new and a floor model, both for $98.97. I got them both! Now, after being TiVo-less for 3 years, I have to research what I need to do!


----------



## neil derryberry (May 28, 2009)

If you have a Brandsmart USA in your town you can pick up a Tivo HD for 148.88 - apparently that's not a clearance deal. Wear your sunglasses in there to deal with all the neon-colored signs..


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

DinoBambino said:


> You can quickly search all of the Sears stores in your area by using the Sears Outlet website: http://www.searsoutlet.com.
> 
> I found a Tivo for $89 in my area yesterday. The website said "new", but it was actually a display model with no accessories.
> 
> It appears that item availability is refreshed nightly. The Tivo I purchased was not on the website today.


Question I have is how you're finding it. I searched for Tivo, as well as looked through a few categories in the Electronics section and couldn't find anything.

Does anyone have the Sears SKU # for the Tivo HD that they could post?


----------



## DinoBambino (Nov 19, 2003)

shrike4242 said:


> Question I have is how you're finding it. I searched for Tivo, as well as looked through a few categories in the Electronics section and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Does anyone have the Sears SKU # for the Tivo HD that they could post?


There is an "issue" with the searsoutlet website. Last week, I was able to search all stores in my area (mall, hardware, outlet, etc.) Now it seems that the website only allows the user to select outlet stores to search.


----------



## ArcticGabe (Dec 27, 2001)

The Sears website still shows the TiVo HD as available (as of 6/15/09). It shows 7 available to purchase online for $299.

To find a clearance model at your local store, here's what you do:
- go to www.sears.com
- type "tivo" in the search box on the home page
- in the search results, select "Buy Online - Pickup in Store Eligible" under the TiVo HD column
- type your zip code in the pop-up window.

The store search only returns the 4 closest stores, so you may have to try several neighboring zip codes to see if there is a store within a short drive that has one.

For example:
- @shady: I checked 94002, and it showed 1 avail at Mountain View store and one at Tanforan Mall
- @shrike4242: the store in Fairview Hts, IL shows 1 left in stock

Good luck!!!


----------



## ArcticGabe (Dec 27, 2001)

Oh, I almost forgot:

Item# 05757707000


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

ArcticGabe said:


> - @shady: I checked 94002, and it showed 1 avail at Mountain View store and
> Good luck!!!


The Mountain view store don't have any. And if you try calling the store to check you end up at a call center where they just check the computer and tell you the store has three. The store they don't have any but can't be bothered fixing inventory.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

petew said:


> The Mountain view store don't have any. And if you try calling the store to check you end up at a call center where they just check the computer and tell you the store has three. The store they don't have any but can't be bothered fixing inventory.


When you talk to the call center all you have to do is make up some excuse to talk to someone on the floor. I always say I want to verify they are in stock before I drive out there and they transfer me to the actual store. I have also used the line that they are supposed to be holding something and I want to make sure they still have it before I head out to the store also without issues. The call center is not helpful when it comes to inventory.

You may also want to try going into the store and check another area other than electronics and just give them item # 57707. I called one store who had 3 according to the website but said they only had one over the phone. When the guy at pickup went to the back to get mine I asked if they had any more back there and he said yeah they had 2 more. I ended up buying all three for a friend.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Also, the inventory online can be wrong. When I checked online, it said the closest in stock was Chicago, but the one in Merrillville IN had two. They also checked, and said Chicago was the closest if I wanted two brand new units.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

ArcticGabe said:


> The Sears website still shows the TiVo HD as available (as of 6/15/09). It shows 7 available to purchase online for $299.
> 
> To find a clearance model at your local store, here's what you do:


thanks! i checked this and found every store out of them, then expanded the search and found a store (salinas, ca) w/ a couple that's about 40 min away. i bought one of them today, and there's still a floor model (maybe one could get that for less?) and perhaps another new one in back. you have to ask them to check. i did it all over the phone yesterday, they agreed to hold it - so didn't need to drive there needlessly.

did i say thanks?! i think. now with my $80 savings can i can get a 1TB drive, lifetime, HDMI cable ... at least it covers the drive, sort of. and one can't have too many tivos, right?


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> When you talk to the call center all you have to do is make up some excuse to talk to someone on the floor. I always say I want to verify they are in stock before I drive out there and they transfer me to the actual store. I have also used the line that they are supposed to be holding something and I want to make sure they still have it before I head out to the store also without issues. The call center is not helpful when it comes to inventory.


when i talked to them yesterday, i tried to buy it over the phone for pickup. she did show it for $14x.xx - but it came up at the $299 web price when she input it. she talked to someone else, and they said the workaround would be to charge my card the full amount, then do a price adjustment. although i said that was fine by me, i asked if they couldn't just charge it at the store, or put a hold on it for pickup. she connected me.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

also for those checking searsoutlet, it seems to randomly have complete stores disappear. Several stores didn't show up to select as an option today. 

I keep hoping to stumble across a store that has them or dropped the price below 148.97 so I can get a pricematch or return/rebuy at a lower price especially since I haven't even opened mine. I am still up in the air whether to keep them or return them.


----------



## hannalafayette (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, definitely it sucks. It would be great if they give their system some upgrades.


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmm, odd. They have been "clearanced" in the Dallas, Fort Worth area at $118 NIB for a week or so now. I found the last three at the Hulen Mall!!  The third was the demo model and $86 was the lowest they would go, claiming they would "ship it back" rather than sell it for less. I already had a remote, and was planning on using HDMI cable anyway, already had the manual from the other boxes that were still factory sealed. I finally caved in and bought the demo too.

I got lucky, since someone else posted on this site they got it at the $118 price. I decided I better move or get left behind. Been holding onto my S1 and S2 for a long time. Of course the S2 decided to crash the hard drive just before I found out about the deal. Hmmm, new large hard drive only for S2, or get an HD.... hard choices I had to make


----------



## J.R. (Jun 7, 2009)

Is this deal over??? I found one in stock at not so local store, 40 miles away. But checking the price through sears.com, opting pick-up at that local store shows $299 price. There's also a floor model but I was told it is a "dummy" TiVo .


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

J.R. said:


> ... I was told it is a "dummy" TiVo .


The only "dummy" is the person who told you that


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

J.R. said:


> Is this deal over??? I found one in stock at not so local store, 40 miles away. But checking the price through sears.com, opting pick-up at that local store shows $299 price. There's also a floor model but I was told it is a "dummy" TiVo .


Last time I checked the "in-store" price is $117, but online it's $299.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> The only "dummy" is the person who told you that


Actually a couple people have been told this about the floor models who knows if it is true or if the floor model is just a shell.

You can't go by the web site as previously mentioned you have to go by the price in the store and even then the prices vary it seems. I have yet to find any store locally with the computer showing less than 148.97 even though others have found them for 130 and under.


----------



## metermac (Sep 14, 2007)

I picked up 3 from the mall in Pueblo, CO for $128 each. They still had 5 in stock.


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

The one in the store is NOT a dummy. The sales reps are, though nice at least. The three I talked to, pretty much knew nothing, or pretended not to. They didn't know there was a monthly fee to use the box, etc. They say "dummy" probably so no one steals it... and they just took the next step and believed it. It does not come with cables, remotes, manuals... but it does work just like any other TiVo. Or perhaps mine just magically started working like one???? 

Also, the $118 price is in store only, not online. So, call that store up, find your way through the menus, when you talk to a real person, make sure they connect you to the actual electronics floor, then when you get that person, ask them if they have any TiVo's in stock, they will probably run to the back to check so you will be put on hold a bit.  Good luck.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> Nah just upgrade the drive or even better build a home server and have the Tivo dump everything to it every night.


I use Tivo Desktop to store files on my external HDD at my desktop machine.
HD takes a loooong time and I'm connected via Cat5. I'm thinking of getting a 1TB external to connect to the tivo. Speed is no issue then. Am I doing something wrong that is bottlenecking transfer speeds between external HDD and Tivo or is it the nature of uwsing LAN to transfer?


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> Nah just upgrade the drive or even better build a home server and have the Tivo dump everything to it every night.


I use Tivo Desktop to store files on my external HDD at my desktop machine.
HD takes a loooong time and I'm connected via Cat5. I'm thinking of getting a 1TB external to connect to the tivo. Speed is no issue then. Am I doing something wrong that is bottlenecking transfer speeds between external HDD and Tivo or is it the nature of using LAN to transfer?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

slimjim867 said:


> I use Tivo Desktop to store files on my external HDD at my desktop machine.
> HD takes a loooong time and I'm connected via Cat5. I'm thinking of getting a 1TB external to connect to the tivo. Speed is no issue then. Am I doing something wrong that is bottlenecking transfer speeds between external HDD and Tivo or is it the nature of using LAN to transfer?


The only thing I can think is how is your external HD drive connected to your desktop? USB isn't that fast and may be part of the problem. At the same time I have yet to try it myself since I am still waiting for my Fios install so I don't have anything to pull or transfer back to the Tivo yet to see speeds and if it is bearable.

I know there were a couple good threads in the Tivo Home Media features section and I believe a couple in the series 3 discussing transfer speeds.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

My local Sears had the Tivo HD for $200. So much for a clearance price.


----------



## wannaB (Sep 19, 2005)

I picked up the last 3 at my local sears, I'm going to keep one and sell the other 2. $190 a fair price? I got 2 new in the box and 1 demo unit. Paid right at 150 each with tax. Figured if I could make 40-50 off each of the other 2 makes mine a Great Deal. We'll see.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

wannaB said:


> I picked up the last 3 at my local sears, I'm going to keep one and sell the other 2. $190 a fair price? I got 2 new in the box and 1 demo unit. Paid right at 150 each with tax. Figured if I could make 40-50 off each of the other 2 makes mine a Great Deal. We'll see.


Quesionable, IMO. A new one costs, what, $227 from Amazon? When you buy from a 3rd party (wannaB), you are essentially buying an as-is item. I think the potential for there being hardware issues is enough that I wouldn't buy from anyone but a retailer without a much more significant markdown.

$200 from BB/Amazon is a great deal, $190-$200 from John Q Public, not nearly as attractive.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Wouldn't hurt to throw them up on Craigslist and see if you get any offers. The other option is to go back and buy each of them individually with cash. Then just mention includes receipt so worst case something happens they can always return it to Sears for close to a full refund plus they have the receipt for warranty through Tivo.


----------



## sgip2000 (Jun 19, 2009)

SleepyBob said:


> Quesionable, IMO. A new one costs, what, $227 from Amazon? When you buy from a 3rd party (wannaB), you are essentially buying an as-is item. I think the potential for there being hardware issues is enough that I wouldn't buy from anyone but a retailer without a much more significant markdown.
> 
> $200 from BB/Amazon is a great deal, $190-$200 from John Q Public, not nearly as attractive.


Not to mention the fact that one can purchase a "refurb" directly from Tivo for $200 with full warranty. $190-$200 might be a bit high, especially when you concider shipping.


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

sgip2000 said:


> Not to mention the fact that one can purchase a "refurb" directly from Tivo for $200 with full warranty. $190-$200 might be a bit high, especially when you concider shipping.


For people with a grandfathered MSD ($7/month) to replace the existing unit, buying from Tivo directly does not seem to make sense since they force you to buy a service plan with a Tivo.

Lifetime or not, that is the question.


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

innocentfreak said:


> Wouldn't hurt to throw them up on Craigslist and see if you get any offers. The other option is to go back and buy each of them individually with cash. Then just mention includes receipt so worst case something happens they can always return it to Sears for close to a full refund plus they have the receipt for warranty through Tivo.


Or Ebay it, I got $225 out of a factory sealed box from sears with a gift receipt (so full Tivo warranty in effect). I got the box at the $118 price, sweet for me, paid for one of my other tivo hd's I bought. I guess Sears is deciding to not clearance them quite so aggressively now and going back to $150+ per unit.  Glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## themango (Jan 31, 2002)

I managed to pick up a display unit this evening (no remote, cables, manuals, or anything else) for $99.99.

No too bad...I powered it up this evening and my S2 TiVo remote works with it and I have plenty of HDMI cables...I just need to see find an online version of the manual in case Comcast needs it when installing cable cards...

Thanks to all for posting about this - I figured it would be a long shot to find one - but I tried and got lucky!


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

themango said:


> I managed to pick up a display unit this evening (no remote, cables, manuals, or anything else) for $99.99.
> 
> No too bad...I powered it up this evening and my S2 TiVo remote works with it and I have plenty of HDMI cables...I just need to see find an online version of the manual in case Comcast needs it when installing cable cards...
> 
> Thanks to all for posting about this - I figured it would be a long shot to find one - but I tried and got lucky!


Pretty good find! I got my demo for a few dollars shy of that.

*wannaB:* If you can and haven't already, get gift receipts for the boxes you want to sell, never ever open those boxes, then ebay or Craiglist them. Like I said that's what I did with one and got over $200 for it. Showed a picture with the box factory sealed with the gift receipt on it. That way while bidding at least, they do not know what you paid for them and will bid what they think it's worth, which to me and apparently the buyer, was worth a brand new box as from Tivo, just discounted .. basically what others have said.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

themango said:


> I just need to see find an online version of the manual in case Comcast needs it when installing cable cards...


Plenty of info here

When I picked up my cablecard from comcast, they even had their own TiVo Cablecard installation flyers


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Someone selling HDs on eBay is saying:

=================
Note: many E-Bay sellers are selling the close out TiVo-HDs from Sears and other stores, the Sears TiVo-HD may be NIB but were made in 2007 or earlier and have an older PROM on the mother board. The TiVo-HDs I am selling are all new stock made in Nov or later of 2008, the hard drives I am now using were all made in 2009

If you purchase this new in the box upgraded TiVo-HD TCD652160 DVR you will get a TiVo made in Nov 08 or newer with the updated PROM V1.06 or newer, not the older V1.04 or V1.05 PROM. This new run of TiVos have a new 4 inch orange circle added on the top of the box
=================

Is there any difference or is this a big 'so what?'


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I asked the seller and also on other forums and no one really had an answer. 

I would love to know but unfortunately Tivo isn't forthcoming with most changes.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I asked the seller and also on other forums and no one really had an answer.
> 
> I would love to know but unfortunately Tivo isn't forthcoming with most changes.


Could be that TiVo and the manufacturer did a hardware and firmware rev to fix whatever is causing those dead HDs we see complaints about.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I just figured I would update this since Searsoutlet.com just added a new feature to their site. If you search for Tivo and pick your closest store, which still for the most part isn't showing all retail stores yet, if your stores don't have any it will tell you the closest store that should still have some and the price. Mind you the closest store for me is 5 hours away but still gives those still looking an option especially if you are going on a trip anytime soon.


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

moonscape said:


> Someone selling HDs on eBay is saying:
> 
> =================
> Note: many E-Bay sellers are selling the close out TiVo-HDs from Sears and other stores, the Sears TiVo-HD may be NIB but were made in 2007 or earlier and have an older PROM on the mother board. The TiVo-HDs I am selling are all new stock made in Nov or later of 2008, the hard drives I am now using were all made in 2009
> ...


You will notice that it sounds like he is upgrading the hard drives themselves and then selling the upgraded TiVo. That is NOT new in box in my opinion since it has been opened up. Word play I suppose, I personally would rather buy a SEALED new in box unit myself.

Who knows about the prom thing, the two I bought from sears are running great so far with no issues. I'm not sure how the prom thing would have anything to do with the hard drive failures that are being reported (at least I haven't heard of anything other than hard drives for the most part going bad). Sounds to me like the seller is just trying to sound better and wants you to buy their stuff.

Anyway, Sears has definitely been running low on the TiVo HD's for a while now, I would think they would be all gone by now.... good luck to anyone still looking!


----------



## jamesdmc (Sep 13, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> ...if your stores don't have any it will tell you the closest store that should still have some and the price. Mind you the closest store for me is 5 hours away...


I just did a search yesterday and found that my closest Sears outlet with stock is 3 hours, 45 minutes away. But at the price they're selling for and the fact that I'm in the market for a second TivoHD (before football season gets into full swing), I think I'm going to make the drive next weekend...assuming they still have any left by then.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

yeah the one closest to me is actually up in Georgia. They had 5 left according to my search. Actually it is probably the one closest to you. I am guessing the reconditioned model is just their display but you never know. 

If you go I would print the page to make sure they honor the price.


----------



## Polekat (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm in N MI and the closest to me is central WI.


----------



## Meatball (Jan 12, 2007)

I found one yesterday in the Pineville, NC Sears. Was a floor model for $98. Looked to be in good shape and came with a box, remote and power cable, so I grabbed it up. I did notice that the build date on it was in August 07, and it had an ancient software version on it, but after a few connects to Tivo everything is great. 

So, this whole deal begs the question, is Sears just getting out of the Tivo sales business or is Tivo about to drop some new model and they're trying to get rid of the HD stock?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Meatball said:


> So, this whole deal begs the question, is Sears just getting out of the Tivo sales business or is Tivo about to drop some new model and they're trying to get rid of the HD stock?


I think Sears is getting out of the Tivo business at least for now. I believe we saw the same thing happen with Circuit City originally when they dropped Tivo. They eventually brought it back with the new model but for a while you could only find it at Best Buy.

Part of it may have to do with Kmart buying Sears since Kmart never carried Tivos as far as I know. Another part may also have been slow sales. HD sets supposedly only recently broke 50% of households in the US so for those not in the know may have assumed the Tivo HD only recorded HD.

Though I do hope we will see a new model sooner rather than later I don't think it is the reason behind the drop.


----------



## jamesdmc (Sep 13, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> yeah the one closest to me is actually up in Georgia. They had 5 left according to my search. Actually it is probably the one closest to you.


Yep, the one in Albany is the closest one to me that has stock.


innocentfreak said:


> I am guessing the reconditioned model is just their display but you never know.


I plan to find out come Saturday .



innocentfreak said:


> If you go I would print the page to make sure they honor the price.


I think it actually says to do that on the website, but yeah, I'm taking the quote with me. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mr. Happypants (Jan 30, 2006)

Good Luck! I think their online "stock" system is garbage. They listed 2 stores near me that supposedly had stock, I went to both and the units just didn't exist. Had the Sears guys check stockrooms too, so assuming they actually looked, that count was just woefully out of date.

Good news: I landed one from a guy on Craigslist for $100 who was about 4 miles away!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah it is, but at the same time if you report this in the feedback section of their forums they are pretty good at fixing it since searsoutlet.com is still in beta. 

I know when I was looking they told me they only had one even though the system showed 3. They did find another one in the back when they grabbed mine so sometimes it just depends on who you ask in the store since some are on the floor while others are in the back storage area.

I would definitely call before making the trip.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Sears' normal in-store inventory system is garbage, so the Sears Outlet web-based inventory is just more of the same. 

I know when I bought my TiVoHD, I went to 3 stores that all showed up in the in-store inventory systems as having stock before I finally found one that really DID have stock.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

moonscape said:


> Someone selling HDs on eBay is saying:
> 
> =================
> Note: many E-Bay sellers are selling the close out TiVo-HDs from Sears and other stores, the Sears TiVo-HD may be NIB but were made in 2007 or earlier and have an older PROM on the mother board. The TiVo-HDs I am selling are all new stock made in Nov or later of 2008, the hard drives I am now using were all made in 2009
> ...


That's interesting, if it's true.

I exchanged a new HD from Amazon recently as defective. When talking to TiVo support, more than once, I asked if there were different versions of the HD and even suggested something like PROM versions. They insisted that there has only been one model 652 with no engineering changes. Is it conceivable you don't get the whole truth from them? 

If someone knows how to check this, e.g., from the TSN, please post.


----------



## Meatball (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone know what the differences in PROM versions are? Looked around a bit, but couldn't find anything specific. I mean, do we really care what PROM version is in the Sears HD's?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

dlfl said:


> That's interesting, if it's true.
> 
> I exchanged a new HD from Amazon recently as defective. When talking to TiVo support, more than once, I asked if there were different versions of the HD and even suggested something like PROM versions. They insisted that there has only been one model 652 with no engineering changes. Is it conceivable you don't get the whole truth from them?
> 
> If someone knows how to check this, e.g., from the TSN, please post.


You can approximate the date from the 3rd group of numbers/letters in the TSN. 652-xxx0x-8061 to 806E-xxxx are the newest 2009 TiVo-HDs i know of today. If the 0 in the 2nd set of numbers is a 1 than the TiVo is a refurb unit.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Meatball said:


> Anyone know what the differences in PROM versions are? Looked around a bit, but couldn't find anything specific. I mean, do we really care what PROM version is in the Sears HD's?


We know tivo changed the power supply around the same time the PROM changed. I suspect tivo changed some of the components. Companies issue a new model number when the features of a unit change. They don't create a new model number if some of the components change.

I haven't read anything that suggest whatever (minor) changes tivo made are significant.

I'm not sure why we're giving any credibility to the claims made by a tivo seller.


----------



## drey (Jul 21, 2008)

Newer TiVo have big orange circle on the box that says "works only with cable and antenna". These units have serial numbers as 652-0101-xxxx-yyyy or 652-0201-xxxx-yyyy. If you get one of those, you will have 

- newer power supply, similar to power supply in XL
- PROM 1.06
- WD 160GB "Green" drive

However, for most users, there won't be a difference between newer and older units as they both work equally fine. That's just a side note.


----------



## Andrea4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow there's a Sears Outlet store 45 mins away from me that has I think at least one Tivo HD for $104. I don't see where it says how many they have. It might be the same store Polekat said was closest to them since I'm in central WI. I just got my first Tivo HD in April. It was a floor model but I still got it at the Sears Clearance price of $149. So I don't need another Tivo right now. I wish I would have thought to look at the Sears Outlet store before I bought the floor model at a regular store. But back in April it might have been the same price.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It looks like the option to search close stores isn't working for me but if it still is for you there is somewhere you can click in the box where it gives you the price. I forget the wording though. It will then tell you the condition and price for any remaining stock or at least it did.


----------



## Polekat (Jul 26, 2002)

Andrea4 said:


> Wow there's a Sears Outlet store 45 mins away from me that has I think at least one Tivo HD for $104. I don't see where it says how many they have. It might be the same store Polekat said was closest to them since I'm in central WI. I just got my first Tivo HD in April. It was a floor model but I still got it at the Sears Clearance price of $149. So I don't need another Tivo right now. I wish I would have thought to look at the Sears Outlet store before I bought the floor model at a regular store. But back in April it might have been the same price.


West Baraboo? Yeah, I'm only about an 9 hour drive away.


----------



## Andrea4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Polekat said:


> West Baraboo? Yeah, I'm only about an 9 hour drive away.


Yep. I'm pretty close to Baraboo. I go up there probably every couple weeks.


----------



## jamesdmc (Sep 13, 2006)

jamesdmc said:


> I just did a search yesterday and found that my closest Sears outlet with stock is 3 hours, 45 minutes away. But at the price they're selling for and the fact that I'm in the market for a second TivoHD (before football season gets into full swing), I think I'm going to make the drive next weekend...assuming they still have any left by then.


Yes, I'm quoting myself here .

I did a little math and decided not to go for the Sears Outlet Tivo. The price is fantastic (assuming they have stock), but after adding in the cost of gas for an almost 8-hour round trip, I decided that my time is more valuable. So I just ordered a TivoHD and a Western Digital WD10EVVS 1 TB hard drive from Amazon. Following the excellent instructions/advice on this site, I'll do the upgrade myself after I verify the Tivo works fine. Sorry for anyone who was looking forward to my scouting report, but I can't justify the time expense required to take advantage of this deal.

James


----------



## Jazhuis (Aug 30, 2006)

jamesdmc said:


> I did a little math and decided not to go for the Sears Outlet Tivo. The price is fantastic (assuming they have stock), but after adding in the cost of gas for an almost 8-hour round trip, I decided that my time is more valuable.


Well, crap. I was going to ask you to let me know if they actually had any. That, or arrange for you to pick up an extra one and ship it to me. 

Sigh...only 8 hours, huh?


----------



## hbtaylor (Dec 20, 2001)

My washer died this week. So, I ended up at the local Sears (Stonebriar Mall in Frisco) to buy a replacement. When the paperwork on that was finished, I ambled around the electronics area, just seeing what was there.

I ended up at a Clearance rack, and this adorable little Tivo HD was looking at me with its big ol' Tivo puppy eyes! I found a representative (Jason) to ask about the price since there wasn't a price sticker. I figured it would be $150 or thereabouts. My new best friend Jason looked it up and told me I could take it home with me for $88! SOLD!

Jason looked around and found a little bag of stuff for the Tivo, but no remote. That isn't a problem because the one in my Media Room is controlled by a Harmony 880, so I have at least one spare. They did find the power cable for it (although it turned out that I had a spare of that, too), so I now have a new addition to the family!

Of course, the TV it is attached to is only a 36" SDTV, so I'm going to have to take care of that at some point, but for now I plan on using it as an additional place to record, as a Netflix player (I have had really good luck with the Tivo HD upstairs, so I'm hoping for that to continue), and to play some Amazon purchases.

Yay for me!


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I'll second that Yay!

<jealous> 
all tho I don't have a need for a third tivo <grin>


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

hbtaylor said:


> Of course, the TV it is attached to is only a 36" SDTV, so I'm going to have to take care of that at some point, but for now I plan on using it as an additional place to record, as a Netflix player (I have had really good luck with the Tivo HD upstairs, so I'm hoping for that to continue), and to play some Amazon purchases.
> 
> Yay for me!


Congrats. Yeah I am still using SD sets to view my HD recordings. I really need to make the jump but I hate TV shopping especially since none of the local stores are close to each other.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Just a quick update. Searsoutlet.com added the retail stores today so you may see a closer store. I know they are now showing one in Florida for me when before it was only Georgia.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I was just curious if one was available near me, but no dice.

But, if you're anywhere near Paris Texas, they have three.

http://www.searsoutlet.com/HD-Digit...0&pid=21777&pmd=srh_nrb_md#inv_focus_link_0_2


----------



## krbuck (Jan 6, 2006)

steve614 said:


> I was just curious if one was available near me, but no dice.
> 
> But, if you're anywhere near Paris Texas, they have three.
> 
> http://www.searsoutlet.com/HD-Digit...0&pid=21777&pmd=srh_nrb_md#inv_focus_link_0_2


I'm in Austin, more than 5 hrs away. Even at this great price, my time is just more valuable. I am still looking for the best deal to get my Series 2 updated to Tivo HD.

If only Texas weren't so darned big!


----------



## crabell (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm in Puerto Rico and I just got a *New TiVo HD for $49.97*!!!

I was just taking a quick look at the electronics area on my local Sears and I could not believe my eyes... a new TiVo for less than $50. I thought the price was only good for the Demo/Display unit but it was for a new box.

When I asked the clerk, she said that Sears would no longer carry TiVos, so they were trying to clear them out.

I was not looking for a new TiVo, but I guess I've been forced to replace my S2DT... oh well.

I hope some of you manage to get such a great price!


----------



## TiVo Fool (Dec 17, 2001)

Just picked up two brand new ones at the Sears in Albany, GA for $48 each! It was a 3 hour drive from south Atlanta, but well worth it. They have two left.

Goodbye Comast DVR!


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

TiVo Fool said:


> Just picked up two brand new ones at the Sears in Albany, GA for $48 each! It was a 3 hour drive from south Atlanta, but well worth it. They have two left.
> 
> Goodbye Comast DVR!


It looks like it's different from store to store. The Sears in Paramus Park has them at the normal $199 while the Hackensack Sears has them for $99. That's Jersey, BTW.


----------



## jrusch (Dec 3, 2008)

Did anyone here buy the one in West Baraboo? I stopped by there about 2 weeks ago. It is the floor model. They don't have the original box but they do have the remote with it. It has a date code in the back from 2007.

If I was looking to buy a 3rd Tivo, it would probably be a good deal. I was thinking of picking it up to sell it on eBay. Do you think it would be worth it?


----------



## jfleck59 (Sep 10, 2009)

socrplyr said:


> Just was at my local Sears in Ithaca NY. They had the TivoHD on clearance for $149.97 (or something like that). They had 8 in stock plus I assume they would sell the display. I believe prices that end in 7 are true clearances. I have been told in the past that is how they denote to the sales associates how a product is being treated. I would have bought one, but I have no use. I thought about buying them all to ebay, but don't care for the hassle.
> Josh
> 
> EDIT: Anyone else seeing something similar?


I bought two at this price (in Fl.)


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

krbuck said:


> I'm in Austin, more than 5 hrs away. Even at this great price, my time is just more valuable. I am still looking for the best deal to get my Series 2 updated to Tivo HD.
> 
> If only Texas weren't so darned big!


My best friend lives in Sulphur Springs (about 20 miles from Paris) - I am seeing if I can get in touch with him - if he CAN go up there, do you want him to pick one up for you? I can get it to you (I travel to your neck of the woods fairly often)

Two left as of right now.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

jmace57 said:


> My best friend lives in Sulphur Springs (about 20 miles from Paris) - I am seeing if I can get in touch with him - if he CAN go up there, do you want him to pick one up for you? I can get it to you (I travel to your neck of the woods fairly often)
> 
> Two left as of right now.


I'd take you up on the offer if krbuck or someone else hasn't beaten me to it. I sent you a PM.


----------



## cheezysmell (Sep 22, 2009)

Does any one know if Sears is still selling the Tivo HDs at the discounted price? I would love to get my hands on one. I say one online in Scranton for $34! Is there anyone in the area that can verify this, or would be willing to pick one up and ship it out? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

cheezysmell said:


> Does any one know if Sears is still selling the Tivo HDs at the discounted price?


Welp, I checked the searsoutlet.com website this morning and lo and behold the Westminster, MD Sears had a demo unit for $50. No cords or remote of course (not like I don't have a drawer full of them anyway) but it's running guided setup now! Not bad for $50 and an hours drive. I took the camera and got some sunset shots on the way back and ran some other errands too so the hour drive was actually quite productive.

Time to kill one of the series 2s and switch to the Tivo HD 

EDIT: It had version 8 (!!) of the software - just downloaded the update and it's loading now - waiting for the Pending Reboot....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

According to that site the nearest one to me is in Twin Falls, ID.

Dan


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> According to that site the nearest one to me is in Twin Falls, ID.
> 
> Dan


Jeez, that's only a two hour drive for me. Drop the top on my car, put on some sunscreen, and I could be there and back before lunch tomorrow morning with my $48 Tivo HD. Seeing as my S2DT is on month-to-month anyway...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have fun on the drive and enjoy the new TiVo.

Dan


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

I couldn't find any around here but I did see a sub-$100 bluray player at one of them. I might look into getting that.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

justen_m said:


> Jeez, that's only a two hour drive for me. Drop the top on my car, put on some sunscreen, and I could be there and back before lunch tomorrow morning with my $48 Tivo HD. Seeing as my S2DT is on month-to-month anyway...


You are aware that's a reconditioned one, right? (So described on the Sears Web site). That probably would make little difference to me but ......


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dlfl said:


> You are aware that's a reconditioned one, right? (So described on the Sears Web site). That probably would make little difference to me but ......


The reconditioned ones are usually just their display model.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

It would take me 2hrs and 45min to drive there but could get one for $33.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

dlfl said:


> You are aware that's a reconditioned one, right? (So described on the Sears Web site). That probably would make little difference to me but ......


Yeah, I saw that on the web page. Doesn't really matter to me, either. It still comes with a standard warranty. I've bought reconditioned/refurb stuff before and never had a problem. Seeing as a new Tivo HD upgrade from tivo.com would be $200, I'll risk it.

The Sears I'm headed to also has a $105 Sony Blu-ray player, which is tempting too. I finally got an HD tv about two weeks ago when my 13 yo tv finally died, so I don't even have an upconverting DVD player. A Tivo HD and Blu-ray player would go nicely with my new tv.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks Dan for pointing out the Tivo HD at Twin Falls Sears.
Thanks audioscience for mentioning the $100 Blu-ray player.

I just got back and I bought their last Tivo HD for $30. They discounted it another $20 because they didn't have anything that went with it (no box, no manuals, no remote, no cables). They figured if they didn't sell it to me, they'd probably have to toss it. Nothing vital (to me) missing. Sears also threw in a free HDMI cable. I just finished setup, and OTA HD and cable(I've only got analog) are working great.

I also bought their last, discontinued $105 Sony Blu-ray player. This is a nice upgrade.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

justen_m said:


> Thanks Dan for pointing out the Tivo HD at Twin Falls Sears.
> Thanks audioscience for mentioning the $100 Blu-ray player.
> 
> I just got back and I bought their last Tivo HD for $30. They discounted it another $20 because they didn't have anything that went with it (no box, no manuals, no remote, no cables). They figured if they didn't sell it to me, they'd probably have to toss it. Nothing vital (to me) missing. Sears also threw in a free HDMI cable. I just finished setup, and OTA HD and cable(I've only got analog) are working great.
> ...


Wow, cool. i wish I had an HDTV already and I'd just go get the blu-ray.


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

Today I picked up a demo TivoHD for $48 at the Sears in Newburgh, NY. It was the last one. Remote included but no power cord or anything else. Fortunately I still have my Sony Series One lying around and stole the cord from that.


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

mchasal! Bastard! I went to the same store about an hour later looking for that same unit, and you beat me to it! Good find, and although I hate you now  congrats on your TivoHD.


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

schwinn said:


> mchasal! Bastard! I went to the same store about an hour later looking for that same unit, and you beat me to it! Good find, and although I hate you now  congrats on your TivoHD.


Oh that sucks! Sorry about that. I did check the inventory page when I got home and it still showed stock, but I'm quite sure I got the last one. It was on the shelf with no sign or tag and he had to hunt for quite a while to get the remote.


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

mchasal said:


> Oh that sucks! Sorry about that. I did check the inventory page when I got home and it still showed stock, but I'm quite sure I got the last one. It was on the shelf with no sign or tag and he had to hunt for quite a while to get the remote.


If you're REALLY sorry, you'll sell me that TivoHD 

Yes, you did get the last one there... I wish I could find one somewhere!


----------



## jbarm (Jan 14, 2008)

Found a demo unit with just the unit and a remote, nothing else. Rang up at $199. Just a sales guy there, said he couldn't lower the price and his manager wasn't around today.

He wasn't even sure if it worked (looked OK to me).

Any suggestions on how to negotiate it to $100 or less? Can anyone send me a copy of their receipt?

Thanks,
JB


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

Where did you see it (what store)? You may be able to look at the SearsOutlet website and see the price there, and show it to them that way?


----------



## jbarm (Jan 14, 2008)

Saw it at a regular Sears. I've found some posted receipts, but they are from May 2009 which may not be persuasive.

No listings online in my nearby zip codes at Sears or Sears Outlet.

Can anyone point me to locations that still show some stock? I can then take the printout to help negotiate.

Thks,
JB


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

jbarm said:


> Found a demo unit with just the unit and a remote, nothing else. Rang up at $199. Just a sales guy there, said he couldn't lower the price and his manager wasn't around today.
> 
> He wasn't even sure if it worked (looked OK to me).
> 
> ...


The price will be $199 until the stores in your part of the country show the item as being discontinued. The first step is to try to purchase a new tivo for $199. Sears is unlikely to sell the demo unit if new stock is available (unlikely). The next step is to ask what kind of discount they'll give you on the demo unit. Normally Sears will only offer a token discount (10-20%) until the unit has been marked down for a couple of weeks.

You may have to decide if you're willing to buy the unit for something like $150 or if you're willing to take the chance no one buys it for a couple of weeks. A local store manager thanked me for buying the last new unit for under $90 and taking the demo unit off their hands for under $80.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's a photo of my recent receipt for my TivoHD and Sony Blu-ray player. You can see the TivoHD was originally about $50, and they(a manager) knocked off an extra $20 for lack of cables, box, manuals, remote.


----------



## jbarm (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the receipt. 

There are no TIVOs available within 500 miles of my location. Sears.com shows out of stock everywhere. This store does not have any inventory other than the display model.

I can get a new unit from TIVO right now for $199 (existing S2 owner), so $150 doesn't work for me.

jb


----------



## jbarm (Jan 14, 2008)

As a follow up. I went in to try to talk to them about buying the display and was reminded why Sears went from being the number 1 retailer to Kmart level.....

Asked sales person if I could buy it on clearance. He noted that the device was listed at a regular price of $199, but all they had was the display model. No stock on hand or on order. Store inventory actually showed zero stock. Showed receipt from other folks who purchased display TivoHD's. Said would only match in state.

Asked to see a manager, after 45 mins, came back and said manager would not budge. They wont even change the tag that says $299.

I guess I'll check back in a couple of months -- bet it is still there.

jb


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

jbarm said:


> Showed receipt from other folks who purchased display TivoHD's. Said would only match in state.


Which state?


----------



## gilbreen (Sep 5, 2007)

Dropped in to one of the local Sears last week and found a Tivo HD display unit marked as a clearance item for $99. I asked the clerk what was included and she said that it only came with the manual, power cord and remote. She then offered to check the price and it came up as $69. SOLD!

Side note - the manual was for the DTV Pal (OTA digital converter box/DVR made by DISH). I explained that the manual was for another device but she and another clerk insisted that it was for the TiVo. I could see there was no sense it arguing and took the manual which I quickly disposed of in the nearest trash can.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

It is funny that I started this thread but never took advantage of the deal. I thought many times about buying out my store's stock (about 8 units or so), especially when the price dropped to about $130. Then I was going to sell on ebay or something. However, I figured I'd let them be hoping someone who wanted one themselves got to pick one up at the store. They all sold quickly at $130, except for the display (which had everything but the box). The display went down to $99 and then to $79 and I offered the sales guy there $50 to finally get rid of it for them. He said, "It'll never go down to $50." I was patient and waited and waited. Last week, I couldn't believe my eyes $19.97. I bought it as a replacement for my mom's Sony S2, and I didn't care what she said about it (I had been trying to get her to upgrade for a while now). She wanted to just keep it on her Yearly plan, which had just renewed (within 30 days). It is under my name so I canceled that and put on the Lifetime myself. She didn't want to spend the money right now. I'll surprise her next year with the fact that lifetime is only $200.  (If she decides she doesn't want it, to eBay it goes and I shouldn't have a problem getting the money back.)


----------



## sdzc (Sep 4, 2005)

socrplyr said:


> I'll surprise her next year with the fact that lifetime is only $200.


How is Lifetime only $200?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

sdzc said:


> How is Lifetime only $200?


From the whole post, she already paid for a year of service. Thus she'll have to pay ME less for lifetime next year since it is already on the machine (I'm not trying to make money on my mother). Maybe I should have worded it a little different.


----------

